# Peterson Churchwarden



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone smoke one? I'm really intrested in getting Chrcuhwarden, though it's the only one I can find where I live in England.

I've heard good things about Peterson though.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a Savinelli Churchwarden. It's an alright pipe, the draw is a little tight though. I'd recommend buying one from a shop so you can see & feel it, test the draw, maybe run a pipe cleaner through it, just get a feel for the pipe. 

Petersons are good pipes though, I have one & like it a lot. As long as you like the pipe, that's all that matters. ipe:


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Ive always wanted to test the draws of pipes at B&Ms but i thought it might be like frowned upon. iunno


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Arctic Fire said:


> Ive always wanted to test the draws of pipes at B&Ms but i thought it might be like frowned upon. iunno


I'd personally be hugely surprised if your B&M frowned upon a patron making a test draw on a new pipe (it should go without saying that you obviously shouldn't clench down on the stem/bit). Yet it never hurts to "as for permission" first. Worst that could happen is that they say "no."

:usa:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

BefriendedbyBolivar said:


> Does anyone smoke one? I'm really intrested in getting Chrcuhwarden, though it's the only one I can find where I live in England.
> 
> I've heard good things about Peterson though.


Personally, I dislike Peterson pipes - but many here love 'em. The two I have (not CWs) were really poorly made, I had to take a drill to 'em and fix the manufacturing defects (misaligned holes, too narrow). Both smoke great now. But ... there is an inherent design "feature" (that I call a flaw) with this brand, they leave a large air space between the airhole and tenon. This collects moisture, sounds good in theory, but it gunks the pipe up in a hearbeat, I have to scrub the drool chamber out after each smoke. Annoying.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Bullwinkle said:


> I'd personally be hugely surprised if a B&M *didn't* frown upon a patron taking a test draw on a new pipe. Who wants to kiss all those guys you see hanging around in the B&M. Not to mention catching something.


+1 you can't kiss it till you marry it, or own it


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

Is this one of those Gandalf style pipes?

I've thought about test drawing on a new pipe, but I wouldn't unless I'm almost ready to purchase it. And I'd probably get a weird look from the shop owner if I did.


----------



## Coyotero (Mar 17, 2010)

Adrenalize said:


> Is this one of those Gandalf style pipes?


Haha, I have a fondness for churchwardens and favor them greatly.

My old boss (And pipe mentor) calls them "Wizard pipes".


----------



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm looking for something to get a nice cool smoke from. I'm new to pipes, I've been smoking one on and off for about year, and I'm only weekend smoker. I smoke in the house or garden so the size of the pipe doesn't matter to me.

What is the quality of Peterson pipes generally?

Thanks.....


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

My peterson was my first briar pipe. Its not a bad pipe. Its got some fills which arent a big deal for me. I paid around a 100 bucks for mine. To give you a general idea of the quality of the pipe you get for the money. 

The peterson system is just as good as some of my 100 dollar hand made pipes. The only bad thing is the extra work you have to put into it to clean out the system, but its not that bad. I just twist up a piece of paper towel and jam that into the system thing.

My current favorite pipe maker is Mario Grandi. Excellent hand made pipes. a little on the larger size. Great price. I just cant complain about this carver. My 50 dollar mario grandi pipes are the same quality as my 100 dollar bjarne.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

BefriendedbyBolivar said:


> I'm looking for something to get a nice cool smoke from. I'm new to pipes, I've been smoking one on and off for about year, and I'm only weekend smoker. I smoke in the house or garden so the size of the pipe doesn't matter to me.
> 
> What is the quality of Peterson pipes generally?
> 
> Thanks.....


If you buy a Pete, I'd advise buying a straight pipe. The drilling on their bents is not lined up well in my opinion. It's not like it's hard to properly drill a bent pipe for these guys. I've got a $35 Savinelli yard pipe that's the same bend, and it's perfectly drilled.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a Peterson Aran that smokes like a charm... it's a bent billiard and my biggest complaint is getting a pipe cleaner around the bends in the stem not to mention the P-lip system that I dislike. Now your question is about the peterson churchwarden of which I am an owner. It's an occasional pipe for me an I only use it with tobacco that could beat the crap out of you in a tradional pipe (1792, XX Rope and brown #4) I tried the Black XX in standard pipes and found it to be like smoking used motor oil, however in a churchwarden the longer stem cools the smoke and allows the richness of the tobacco to really come through. It's the same with the 1792, while I can and have smoked it on a regular pipe the churchwarden really allows the tonquin flavour to shine. Now my only complaint about my pete churchwarden is the tenon is slightly loose, not enough to allow the bowl to fall off but enough to be a PITA since if the tobacco smokes wet it's nearly impossible to work a large pipecleaner through the long stem to dry out the bowl, so I usually just pull the stem off (gasp!) and use a regualr pipe cleaner to soak up any moisture.

BrSpiritus


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

BrSpiritus said:


> .....I only use it with tobacco that could beat the crap out of you in a tradional pipe (1792, XX Rope and brown #4) I tried the Black XX in standard pipes and found it to be like smoking used motor oil, however in a churchwarden the longer stem cools the smoke and allows the richness of the tobacco to really come through. It's the same with the 1792, while I can and have smoked it on a regular pipe the churchwarden really allows the tonquin flavour to shine.....


Interesting idea. I may have to try that in my Sav. I have some Brown #4 that I've been SLOWLY working my way through. Perhaps a Churchwarden is the answer.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Interesting idea. I may have to try that in my Sav. I have some Brown #4 that I've been SLOWLY working my way through. Perhaps a Churchwarden is the answer.


It worked for me but YMMV. Still didn't keep the wife from commenting about burning gym socks in my pipe LOL.

BrSpiritus


----------

